# which is better buy New 2012 Ariens Deluxe 30 or used 26" track Cub Cadet 726 TDE



## thewrist (Nov 21, 2015)

*which is better buy New 2012 Ariens Deluxe 30 or used 26" track Cub Cadet 726 TDE*

I have a 900 foot gravel driveway. In looking into the reviews for the new Auto Turn on the Ariens Deluxe 28, the comments have been that it can have a mind of it's own with turning when you aren't wanting it to. With such a long driveway, I don't know if this will be a problem. So I was looking for a newer model 2012 or 2013 in Ariens that don't have the Auto Turn. Is it that much of a problem to make me choice the3 years old ones.
Also there is available a used 26" Cub Cadet 726 TDE with tracks. Would that be the way to go. Anyone have any ideas. Thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It,d help to know where you live. How much annual snowfall do you get?
You need a small garden tractor about 20 hp and a 54" blower. I was once in your situation. JMHO.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I had ordered a Deluxe 28 the first year Auto Turn was introduced. I got cold feet when I heard some of the reports so I cancelled the order. Then I found a pristine condition model 921022 from the prior year. It has the handle that when squeezed disengages the clutch for the left wheel allowing you to turn it around or maneuver it in the garage. I think I made the best decision. PLUS it only cost me $400.


----------



## thewrist (Nov 21, 2015)

I live in central Illinois. We get some big drifts. Had an old Ariens 18 horse tractor and a snow blower that attached to the front PTO. Sold it all because the motor had to be over hauled. What does anybody think of the 26" Cub Cadet Track 726TDE.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

im with micah68kj... you need a bigger machine... ive done a 1200foot drive with a 33in blower... fine fo less than 6in snows.. but for huge snow... dumping like we once got.. 15inches.. drifts well over the cutters... it wasnt enough.. 

having said that.. whats the budget your working with?? personally speaking.. grab the widest bucket your budget allows. be it new or used simply for warrantee or no warrantee preferrence... if your going away from tractor mounted for whatever reason.. consider a 45in cut MTD offering.. ariens goes up to what.. 32 for sure.. do they still have a 36in offering?? and i know these are pricey. and very heavy machines hat may very well have a mind of their own.. specially with a gravel drive.. theres always honda tracked.. 32.. 36 in machines.. price though wow! one could probably buy a new lawn tractor and blower for the price of the 36in honda blower.. all new too..


----------

